# a small IB project in my basement



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Just a little something i have been working on the past few days...its a Mach 5 Audio 18" drive ..powered by and Elemental design LT/1300.

I cut the hole in the floor and used a metal grate to help support the carpet. I also did some framing to hold it all in place. The goal was to not have to cut the carpet...and keep it stealth in the family room.

This is my first attempt at IB in the HT world...but after doing my car this month i really got the IB bug.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Aaannnnnnddddd????!!!!

What do you think?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

danno14 said:


> Aaannnnnnddddd????!!!!
> 
> What do you think?



sorry...i thought by the lack of speaker wires you might get that i have completeted it yet

Saturday is the day i will fire it up for the first time...still need to seal it up good, and get wires down to the basement.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

We've been thinking about this too... IB is nice and it gives you bass down low without an actual subwoofer-box in the living room...

Not sure if we want to cut a hole in the ceiling/attic-floor though (No basement, just ground floor + attic), since we're not planning to keep this house...
Maybe in a next one...

Isabelle


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i dig it.

i want to do this when i buy a house for sure.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks like you haven't removed the carpet. How did you cut the subfloor and not the carpet?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

evan said:


> Looks like you haven't removed the carpet. How did you cut the subfloor and not the carpet?


i started out using a cordless skill saw and cut from the bottom and just ended my cut a papers width before going thru to the carpet pad.

And that worked well....but then the more i thought about it the more i decided i needed to pull the carpet up in order to secure the aluminum grill so that it would not rattle.

I still never cut the carpet...but i did cut the pad away and replace it with some more pourus material...its detectable if you look for it...but pretty low traffic area.

these pics re taken from above.....


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it. Can't wait to hear how this sounds.


----------

